# Shoe lights



## Babo (May 12, 2006)

We've all seen the lights embedded in some childrens' footwear.

I am thinking the basic premise might work for adults.
I am talking about either built in, or removable EDC lights that can be
unobtrusively positioned on one's shoes.

Many of you read of my problems this week involving wearing a headlamp to work. That is no longer an option. Mr. Lumbergh has banned all "headgear" during office hours; except turbans, yalmakas, and certain other ethnic wraps.
In fact, he was so upset with me that my desk was moved to downstairs
storage "B", and I was not allowed to participate in Hawaiian shirt day today.

Bottom line, I need a way to EDC a light without upsetting my boss.
My pockets are already full of stuff; the "man bag" my mom gave me has
tangerine colored sheep printed on the inside lining-(that's out); and now no more headlamp.

I am running out of places on, or about, my person.

Now, to the shoe lights.... They can be positioned right where they're needed to light the way; they can be attached to either, or both, shoes;
technology can make them small enough to be inconspicious.

That's the basic idea.....My question is; were do I start in trying to find such a light?


----------



## gregw (May 12, 2006)

Bright Feet


----------



## greenLED (May 12, 2006)

I'm planning to hack my kid's shoes once he outgrows them and see what I can do with the circuit. :devil:


----------



## roguesw (May 12, 2006)

hahahahahah, Mr Lumbergh
"uh hi milton, um we're going to have to move you down to storage B.."
man, great movie, i used to work in an office just like that

flashlight in shoe sounds very james bondish but cool idea
gregw
man, thats a cool link


----------



## schrenz (May 19, 2006)

:lolsign: it was invited by Al Bundy years ago (Don't know the origin title of that TV-series)


----------



## Nubo (May 27, 2006)

I think a Turban would make a great housing for a stealthy office light. There's plenty of room for a beefy battery pack too, you you could put a serious emitter in there.


----------



## chesterqw (May 27, 2006)

open a hole in the turban and place your headlamp in there! 

serious, just buy a small light like a l1t and wear the thing on your neck K?

or you should not be a flashaholic ,we need to have a light on us everytime or the darkness will kill us....


----------



## webley445 (May 27, 2006)

roguesw said:


> flashlight in shoe sounds very james bondish but cool idea


 

How about a hollow heel like I saw in a Bond flick recently (Goldfinger?) and secret a Fenix P1 in it?

Or a 1xAA or AAA light placed under the shoes laces pointing forward. I would opt for a clickie, either standard or reverse, for easier on/off when needed.

If you got those curly toed shoes like leprechauns wear you could really hide something good in there. Be sure to get brownor black ones to fit in with the office enviroment.


----------



## Geologist (May 27, 2006)

You could always have one surgically implanted - become a bit more like the Borg - although I don't think the Borg ever though of a flashlight implant....


----------



## Jamrock (Jun 2, 2006)

schrenz said:


> :lolsign: it was invited by Al Bundy years ago (Don't know the origin title of that TV-series)



That would be the Greatest show ever!! *Married With Children!!*


----------

